# Where to buy Chris Reeve knives?



## DrJ (Oct 21, 2006)

Who has the best selection and prices online?

I haven't found any dealers yet in Silicon Valley that carry them...is there some place local here in the San Jose area that has them to look at?


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 21, 2006)

DrJ said:


> Who has the best selection and prices online?




I've bought 2 sebbies from www.newgraham.com. 

I believe that Sebenza prices (and all Chris Reeves knives) are "fixed" by Reeves, so all vendors will be selling them at the same prices. Someone tell me if I'm wrong. Newgraham is highly regarded at knifeforums.com, and has superb customer service. They always ship the same day or the next morning, and actually answer the phone when you call. JMO.

peace


----------



## mspeterson (Oct 21, 2006)

+1 on new graham
also try www.tadgear.com i believe in the S.F. area
www.plazacutlery.com down south from you
www.gpknives.com another quality net dealer i like


----------



## Piripi (Oct 22, 2006)

Yep, the prices are fixed, but I have to agree that New Graham is excellent.


----------



## revv11 (Oct 22, 2006)

We Be Knives on Pier 39 in SF had a few sebbies a couple of weeks ago. I found only 1 net dealer that had a lower price than all the rest - and he's only $10 less. http://bestknives.stores.yahoo.net/chrisreevsma.html
I have no info on his reputation so it's probably better to stick with some tried & true dealers like NewGraham.

I would definitely recommend handling these knives before buying just to make sure they have the right feel for you. They have a reputaion that can't be beat, but for me they were too big & chunky.


----------



## DrJ (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks a bunch for the info guys...I'm thinking of getting a Mnandi, and New Graham has a pretty good selection...I also found that TAD Gear in SF carries them too, but it looks like they are out of that model right now....


----------



## Grox (Oct 22, 2006)

DrJ said:


> Thanks a bunch for the info guys...I'm thinking of getting a Mnandi, and New Graham has a pretty good selection...I also found that TAD Gear in SF carries them too, but it looks like they are out of that model right now....



Sebenza or mnandi, you won't be let down. If you come from spydercos and benchmades, you will be blown away by the quality increase. Not that spydercos and benchmades are bad knives at all, just the sebenzas are another level entirely. I've had 3 mnandis (all sold due to financial difficulties) and 1 sebenza.

I would highly encourage you to buy a sebenza or a mnandi - either are fantastic pieces.

Some day when I get enough money I'm going to get another mnandi. Mmm, mnandi.


----------



## guyg (Oct 29, 2006)

Wright Knife in La Mesa ,Ca 1-800-400-1980. He carries them. I've bought all of mine from him. That's 7 Chris Reeve knives.(yes that was a shameless brag)


----------



## Carpe Diem (Oct 29, 2006)

"Sebenza" is a verb, you know. 

I Sebenza...
You Sebenza...
He Sebenza's...
She Sebenza's...

We ALL Sebenza...!


Truly great knives. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrJ (Oct 29, 2006)

Well I ended up with a Mnandi from New Graham...it's a very nice knife...now I want to get a small leather pouch for it....


----------



## Coop (Oct 30, 2006)

The outdoor goods store across the street from my work even has 2 in stock....


----------



## TKC (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats on the Mnandi. What wood did you get on it?
Are you still going to get a Sebenza? You gotta get a Sebbie!!!


----------



## DrJ (Oct 30, 2006)

Mnandi is ebony...maybe I SHOULD get a Sebenza too....


----------



## guntotin_fool (Oct 31, 2006)

i had a buddy with a sebenza and i always thought he was just saying it was 'expensive" he was right on both counts


----------

